# What programs can you use to make moving GIF images?



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

I really like the moving images that people make but I don't know how to make them. Where do I start?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Try a google search for animated graphics tutorials for Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro. They are two of the most popular.

M$ makes a free one if you have all the stills you need.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Clif Notes Newsletter
http://freewarewiki.com/ClifNotesNewsletter061126

Has Beneton Movie GIF - creating movies in gif format
http://software.benetonfilms.com/Beneton_Movie_GIF.php

I played with it some but did not install it.

You can unzip the file and when you open it click on the TRY button and you can use it without installing it.
I just do not know if it is free or not and the site does not say much. I can not read the help files either or guess you have to install it to get the help files to work. 
But try it out.

You can look here too.

http://lists.thedatalist.com/pages/Graphics-Other_Tools.htm

The older free Ulead Gif Animator 2.0
http://www.pricelessware.org/thelist/alp.htm

http://www.pricelessware.org/thelist/files/


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

hewee said:


> Clif Notes Newsletter
> http://freewarewiki.com/ClifNotesNewsletter061126
> 
> Has Beneton Movie GIF - creating movies in gif format
> ...


it looks like its free. you can find it here to

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/benetonmovie.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks wilson44512 it does say FREE


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

If you want to make some really cool looking ones try Ulead Cool 3-D. It's for video mostly but will export as animated image.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

For my Avatar over at Calendar of Updates I used Ulead Cool 3-D and made this here.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you gus! that was more help than I was expecting.


----------



## NicolaJane (Oct 6, 2003)

if your still looking for a program to make animated gifs, Animagic is free and is a small download and you can work frame by frame


----------



## DanielSmith (Nov 23, 2006)

just google it ,it is not hard


----------



## damo19uk (Nov 5, 2006)

DanielSmith said:


> just google it ,it is not hard


not very good help from Daniel there!


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

actually I didn't find his advice to bad.

Try this link to a google search: http://www.google.com/search?q=moving+gif&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial

I searched for moving gif.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

NicolaJane said:


> if your still looking for a program to make animated gifs, Animagic is free and is a small download and you can work frame by frame.


Can you post a link where Animagic is free? I only see evaluation copies.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

thumb10.40 said:


> Try this link to a google search: http://www.google.com/search?q=moving+gif&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial


I think that TSG found a smiley in all of that url


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

NicolaJane said:


> if your still looking for a program to make animated gifs, Animagic is free and is a small download and you can work frame by frame


I didn't see animagic. Cool website though.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

hewee said:


> Clif Notes Newsletter
> http://freewarewiki.com/ClifNotesNewsletter061126
> 
> Has Beneton Movie GIF - creating movies in gif format
> ...


That was great. I really like that one.

Thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Check out this one I made with Beneton Movie GIF. It is the old snake game.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

cool


----------

